# Mozilla und Audio(WAVE) abspielen



## deepgreen (19. Juni 2003)

Weiss vielleicht ob überhaupt der Mozilla Audio-Dateien abspielen kann?

Ich habs mit 
<embed src="test.wav" autostart="true" hidden="true" loop="true">
<noembed>

<bgsound src="test.wav" loop="10">
</noembed>

ausprobiert, aber leider funktioniert sowas nur mit dem IE.

Hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab´s mal mit einer MP3 Datei getested. Es funktionert bei mir leider nur Teilweise 


```
<body>
<embed src="1.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
</body>
```

Es kommt zwar Hintrgrundmusik, jedoch bricht sie einfach ab (das könnte auch an den schlechten Batterien meine Kopfhörers liegen, daher keine Gewähr)


bye


----------

